# Baptism Yesterday



## kceaster (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry in advance if I put this in the wrong forum...

I was privileged to witness a baptism yesterday of a member of the Puritanboard. I don't wish to embarrass him but I found it to be so encouraging and beautiful that I can't hold myself back. I asked him if he was going to post and he wasn't sure, and I asked if I could on his behalf.

Travis McClain (a.k.a GMcClain20) was baptized on his profession of faith and joined Covenant OPC, St. Augustine, FL. Travis has been a believer for quite some time, but did not get baptized in his previous church because he was unsure of their "covenantal" perspective (I hope I'm getting this right, Travis). I'm sure he will tell you more if you ask him.

Please join me in encouraging this brother in his walk, and to both remember and improve his baptism, as should we all.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Ivan (Aug 31, 2009)

Praise God! God bless you, Travis...and God bless you too, Kevin.


----------



## charliejunfan (Aug 31, 2009)

Yay! you were visibly gospelized! God Bless you and keep you growing in Christ.


----------



## GTMOPC (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for putting this up Kevin. I was still contemplating what to post and where. 

I've been a Christian for about four years and was converted in spite of the erroneous doctrine and lax church government I was surrounded by. After I became reformed (not long after my conversion) I decided not to be baptized under the stewardship of that church. It may sound superstitious but I had a real concern about what conception of Jesus Christ I was being baptized in the name of. The Jesus Christ that saved me by His finished work was not in my approximation the same Christ whom was being taught in that congregation. So I abstained until I could find a faithful and sound church to join myself too.

I thank God each day for Covenant OPC and and all the fellowship I have there. God has blessed me in monumental ways since I began attending this church, my future wife Julie, just to name one. I only pray that I can be an asset at Covenant to the glory of God.

Thanks to all who've responded to this thread!


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 31, 2009)

Praise God!


----------



## Berean (Aug 31, 2009)

Praise God, Travis!


----------



## A.J. (Aug 31, 2009)

Praise God, brother!


----------

